# Awww the old stuff...



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't you guys just love when your cleaning out a drain from a clean out outside and hit a dead end under the house. Had that happen today, had to go inside pull the stool and run the 1500 out, ran into a tee going the wrong way took forever to bounce the right way.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I usually get a bent leader to go through those....


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

By leader you mean a spring/ straight auger? Or bending the cable?

Sent from two doors down in the hole


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I usually get a bent leader to go through those....


I usually cam the lien and fix the actual problem.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> I usually cam the lien and fix the actual problem.


Zackly but I like to clear the line to see the problem when possible...

But bent leader I mean a piece of old cable ahead of the blade about 1 1/2' in length with a bend in it....


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

I told the guy I needed to cam it and fix it, he wasn't to hype on the camera fee or me breaking up concrete in his hallway so he told me not to worry about it.


----------

